# Do Dogs Open Their Eyes Underwater?



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Im here to tell ya the answer is _*YES!*_



Need I say more?















































I am completely captivated. There's a ton more OMGs at Little Friends.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

LMAO!!! Awesome!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

that SCARED me! Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

a friend of mine had a Golden that would go under water
and retrieve rocks after we threw them in the creek.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Funny pics! Thanks for sharing. The second last one is the best


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been thinking of getting an waterproof case for my camera. I'm just hesitant in case it leaks or something, that would be just my luck. Awesome photo's, thanks for posting, I enjoyed them.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i recently seen pictures like this! 

Very cool.

I have to say i assumed they did because last summer when we had the pool up Peanut used to dive in the pool to retreive things off the bottom of the pool. only one way to find the toys or shoes  very cool to see proof!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i recently seen pictures like this!
> 
> Very cool.
> 
> I have to say i assumed they did because last summer when we had the pool up Peanut used to dive in the pool to retreive things off the bottom of the pool. only one way to find the toys or shoes  very cool to see proof!


you're right. I guess they can't really smell for it under there.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the great pictures!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the Lab picture!


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I couldnt resist...


Did someone say Lab?










































Little Friends​


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Totally discovered this guy on my AOL news this morning!


----------

